# 2016 RAMROD Lottery Announcement



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

The RAMROD Lottery opens up tomorrow (March 5th - 30th). Ride Around Mount Rainier in One Day is a premiere cycling event that takes place in and around Mount Rainier National Park and features a course with 150 miles and 10,000' of climbing.

For more information, view the Lottery Announcement Video here:

https://vimeo.com/157209948


----------

